# How's the fishing at the James River Bridge?



## Bass Buster (Jun 19, 2003)

I was wondering how the fishing is at the James River Bridge. I have never been there but read somewhere it's the longest fishing pier on the east coast. Is it better to fish it at certain times of the year then others or is it productive all the time? 

Who Knew It!
Bass Buster


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Check this thread out. This was just brought up. It's not open yet, and won't be until April. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49317


----------



## Bass Buster (Jun 19, 2003)

I followed your link and read the information you posted Basstardo and it answered my questions pretty much. I thank you for that knowledge because I was clueless.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

So was I man, as usual.  I live about 2 miles from the pier and I thought it was open year round myself. I've never fished it though, go figure.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have fished it alot. It's the most dirty, nasty, run down place I have ever fished but it does produce some quality fish once you learn how to fish the place. Have caught some nice Flounder and ginormus Hardheads from the place.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AD let me know if you're heading out there. Like I said I'm just around the corner from there and I've been wanting to get out and try it there. You also said the magic word...flounder.


----------

